# Uber: Beware Santander financing for all Uber Drivers



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

well, I understand why you saying that the Uber- Santander car plan is not for everybody.
This is my experience:
I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
The miles are 40,000 per year, but if you keep the car are really unlimited. I pay the same amount of money in insurance.
As I get around 55 mpg I'm saving a lot in gas every week if compare with what I was espending before.
Usually my car payment money is all set by Tuesday 7: 30am. After that is extra money for me.
I usually work between 4:30am and 7:30am week days.
I only do my local airport. (Rhode Island).
I have 3 months with my brand new car that I also use in my primary job.
Happy. No complaints!
Again, this is my experience.


----------



## msNouberx (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Randy I found a 2006 Dodge stratus with 68,800 miles I wanted to know your advance on this car, in your video you said you had one before. Thanks


----------



## msNouberx (Sep 21, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


>





Randy Shear said:


>


Hi Randy I found a 2006 Dodge stratus with 68,800 miles I wanted to know your advance on this car, in your video you said you had one before. Thanks


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The Toyota Camry Hybird LE base model, is around $180 per week not $400 as randy said,
The upfront payment due at signing is $2,000, which represents a $1,000 capital cost reduction and a $1,000 security deposit, You can put $1,000 down, the shortfall will be charged to you in the form of a fee and will be prorated for the next 52 week payments of just under $20.

Do you understand what i am saying, if you pay the extra $1,000 you are just keeping $20 per week for the next 52 weeks, you are not really saving any thing as the $1,000 shortfall carries no interest, so use the $1,000 for something you need, may be get a secured bank of america visa card to build your credit.

*be warned the mileage is only unlimited if you keep the car till end on lease,*
if you return car before lease end, the mileage is capped at 40,000 miles per year,
thats why the ad says "*Expected use - 40,000 miles per year"
Make lease payments to end of lease term and you can own the car for $1,

So think of the lease as a car Purchase for people with bad credit, a car purchase for 52 months @ 17%+ interest rate.

Not 72 months @ 29.95% interest rate like AutoNation Ford Tustin was trying to sell me a 2011 mkz hybird with 51k miles and no warranty.

*If i do the uber lease, i plan to keep the $1000 in my wallet, no interest for the shortfall payment, will use it for down and one month payment of car insurance and 2 weeks lease payments up front, that will give me the time i need to build up my rating average by only driving the IE for the first week, i don't need the GPS in the IE, in LA i will need the GPS for every trip and i already know that will kill my rating average.*


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> well, I understand why you saying that the Uber- Santander car plan is not for everybody.
> This is my experience:
> I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
> My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
> ...


Thanks for that reply. In your situation, it sounds like a great deal. For people like me, where Uber is the only income, $700+ per month is not feasible. But for sure, if you have another stable job, go for it! Uber could pay off a new car for you.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

msNouberx said:


> Hi Randy I found a 2006 Dodge stratus with 68,800 miles I wanted to know your advance on this car, in your video you said you had one before. Thanks


I'd jump on it if it is in good condition, and the price is around $3K - $3200


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> The Toyota Camry Hybird LE base model, is around $180 per week not $400 as randy said,
> The upfront payment due at signing is $2,000, which represents a $1,000 capital cost reduction and a $1,000 security deposit, You can put $1,000 down, the shortfall will be charged to you in the form of a fee and will be prorated for the next 52 week payments of just under $20.
> 
> i would keep the $1000 in my wallet, no interest for the shortfall payment, if you do have the $1,000 use it to pay the down payment for car insurance and 2 or 3 weeks lease patments up front, Do you understand what i am saying, if you pay the extra $1,000 you are only saving $20 per week, you are not really saving any thing as the $1,000 shortfall carries no interest.
> ...


$700+ / month for a car... Sorry, I'd rather have a $1500 used car with no payments, and an extra $500 in my pocket (from the $2K down) as opposed to 4+ years shelling out $700+ a month. Just my .02.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> $700+ / month for a car... Sorry, I'd rather have a $1500 used car with no payments, and an extra $500 in my pocket (from the $2K down) as opposed to 4+ years shelling out $700+ a month. Just my .02.


if you drive part time and can repair your own car go for it, if i buy a $1,500 car i will lose my ass in car maintenance and i have a big ass.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Uber is enticing some of its drivers to get into debt.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$200.00 per week, $866.00 per month with $1,000.00 down, or do about 87 hours of work per month to pay for it in L.A.

go for it!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> $200.00 per week, $866.00 per month with $1,000.00 down, or about 87 hours of work per month to pay for it in L.A.
> 
> go for it!


@painfreepc I could be wrong on this, and you have looked at it much more in detail, but isn't the payment for the Camry hybrid about $225/week after including taxes, title, registration etc in the purchase price?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @painfreepc I could be wrong on this, and you have looked at it much more in detail, but isn't the payment for the Camry hybrid about $225/week after including taxes, title, registration etc in the purchase price?


Some one on this fourm is paying $223 per week for the higher price 2014 camry hybird xle with a msrp of $28,625 also add the shortfall (he only put down $1,000 not $2000) $1,000 paid at $20 x 52 weeks, he wanted all the bells and whistles.

he did not put the full $2,000 down and lease the lower price 2014 camry hybird le with a msrp of $26,330, thats why he is paying $223.00 per week, hes paying about $175 a month extra for all the bells and whistles.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Let’s be clear, when a company offers low cost financing for capital investment for independent contractors and controls all aspects of the transaction and customer relationship, these are no longer independent contractors. They are employees. Only in this case, they are employees who have taken on debt to work for Uber. Uber has figured out that it is cheaper to trick people into thinking they are independent contractors and get them to risk their capital. Then Uber can happily take the profits. I guarantee you, if Uber thought its capital would be best used to run a fleet of cars, it would simply hire people straight out to be drivers.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a feeling millennials were never taught much about the labor conditions in America that led to unionization.


Some people say a man is made outta mud
A poor man's made outta muscle and blood
Muscle and blood and skin and bones
A mind that's a-weak and a back that's strong

You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

I was born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine
I loaded sixteen tons of number nine coal
And the straw boss said "Well, a-bless my soul"

You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

I was born one mornin', it was drizzlin' rain
Fightin' and trouble are my middle name
I was raised in the canebrake by an ol' mama lion
Cain't no-a high-toned woman make me walk the line

You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

If you see me comin', better step aside
A lotta men didn't, a lotta men died
One fist of iron, the other of steel
If the right one don't a-get you
Then the left one will

You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store


----------



## Ketel (Sep 24, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> well, I understand why you saying that the Uber- Santander car plan is not for everybody.
> This is my experience:
> I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
> My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
> ...


You are paying $179 a week for a Toyota Prius?
Over 3 and a half years this comes up to $33,500 (including 1k you put down).
Does not sound like a good deal for a $24k car (including 2k of rebates).
Or am I missing something?


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Any truck driver will tell you, a lease purchase program is the worst thing you could ever do. Same exact deal, big payment every month, high fees, high overhead, and they own you. Better off doing a regular driving gig.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ketel said:


> You are paying $179 a week for a Toyota Prius?
> Over 3 and a half years this comes up to $33,500 (including 1k you put down).
> Does not sound like a good deal for a $24k car (including 2k of rebates).
> Or am I missing something?


Stop comparing apples to oranges, this deal is for full time drivers or part time drivers with another job, this deal is for someone with bad credit, This is a lease/purchase with unlimited miles all rolled in to 226 weekly payments (52 months),

lets compare it to a normal lease,
A normal lease has limited miles, you lease the car for 24 or 36 months with low payments,
then at lease end you purchase the car, now you do more payments for another 36 to 60 months.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

RandyShear....how have you not deleted that video yet? Loaded with incorrect info and no substance whatsoever to your opinions on it. It's a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Perhaps Uber should try real driver incentives like better pay to help their driver retention. Convincing the weak links in the driver chain that getting into debt with them seems like a poor business decision as the rest of us are becoming more and more weary of every move they make.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I've found the best way NOT to view a video is to NOT click on it.

Ask anyone with a finance background or business smarts about "leasing" and they'll tell you it's the WRONG answer no matter how sweet it sounds.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> RandyShear....how have you not deleted that video yet? Loaded with incorrect info and no substance whatsoever to your opinions on it. It's a waste of everyone's time.


Thanks for watching


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Perhaps Uber should try real driver incentives like better pay to help their driver retention. Convincing the weak links in the driver chain that getting into debt with them seems like a poor business decision as the rest of us are becoming more and more weary of every move they make.


Amen!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I've found the best way NOT to view a video is to NOT click on it.
> 
> Ask anyone with a finance background or business smarts about "leasing" and they'll tell you it's the WRONG answer no matter how sweet it sounds.


It's not like
@UbeMan was misled by the title, I made it very clear what the video was about. Oh well, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

Why not make a video that says Uber's lease deal costs $1400 per week? That should get you even more hits.

5 year loans on cars that don't last 5 years, are always, always, always better off being leased. Anyone with a 4th grade education should be able to tell you that.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Stop comparing apples to oranges, this deal is for full time drivers or part time drivers with another job, this deal is for someone with bad credit, This is a lease/purchase with unlimited miles all rolled in to 226 weekly payments (52 months),
> 
> lets compare it to a normal lease,
> A normal lease has limited miles, you lease the car for 24 or 36 months with low payments,
> then at lease end you purchase the car, now you do more payments for another 36 to 60 months.


This is incorrect. At least in Ca.

All leases in CA are closed end leases. Depending on the vehicle you can lease for 12 mos all the way to 60 mos. it's not always economical to go that long. You may or may not have to put money down. You pay tax on your payment. You usually have a choice of miles. Some as low as 10.5k miles...some at 18-19k miles. now for the fun part....

You go over those miles...you pay per mile. 15...20...25 cents a mile usually. Unless you decide to keep the vehicle. Then the miles don't matter.

Now...you are at the end of your lease and you look at your car. It's in excellent condition. You are under miles by lets say 500. Or over by 1000. Doesn't really matter...over by 1k @ 20 cents a mile is an extra $200 bucks. Big deal.

Here is the real question....what is the value of your car and what is the residual...the price you can buy the car at?
If you car is worth $12k but the residual is $15k....you don't buy the car. I mean why would you? Who would pay $3k more than a car is worth? However...if the reverse is true...you might buy the car. You have $3k in equity. Or sell it and use the extra for a down payment on another purchase or lease.

Also...your vehicle is almost always under factory warranty.

Leasing isn't for everyone. But for some it's an excellent option. Depending on how you do it...sometimes you can lease a vehicle and then buy it after for a total less than what an outright purchase would have been.

Now of those of you looking to be right about something and getting apoplectic over the mean mention of a lease....there are variables and different conditions that effect all this. You could literally go on for days with what if scenarios.

So ... There ya go. By the way..?For those who think there is never any upside financially to leasing a vehicle you might want to consider this. Very wealthy people almost never purchase a vehicle. They leas better than 55% of the time.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> 5 year loans on cars that don't last 5 years, are always, always, always better off being leased. Anyone with a 4th grade education should be able to tell you that.


Thing is...most cars these days will last you 20 years. Virtually no one makes a bad vehicle anymore. There are exceptions but....


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

Not driving 40k miles per year for Uber they don't. Only a small fraction last more than 200k miles, nevermind 800k.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> Why not make a video that says Uber's lease deal costs $1400 per week? That should get you even more hits.
> 
> 5 year loans on cars that don't last 5 years, are always, always, always better off being leased. Anyone with a 4th grade education should be able to tell you that.


How can you say cars don't last 5 years? My car is a 2004, 10 years old, 206000 miles, still running and driving with regular maintenance. And do some research before dismissing my $400 a week claim, there are markets where suburbans, and "black cars" are running $400 a week.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Thing is...most cars these days will last you 20 years. Virtually no one makes a bad vehicle anymore. There are exceptions but....


Exactly!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> How can you say cars don't last 5 years? My car is a 2004, 10 years old, 206000 miles, still running and driving with regular maintenance. And do some research before dismissing my $400 a week claim, there are markets where suburbans, and "black cars" are running $400 a week.


You need to go watch your own video, you said they will offer a prius at $400 per week.

They do offer lower price cars, like the Chrysler 200 Touring at @ around $130 per week.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> How can you say cars don't last 5 years? My car is a 2004, 10 years old, 206000 miles, still running and driving with regular maintenance. And do some research before dismissing my $400 a week claim, there are markets where suburbans, and "black cars" are running $400 a week.


You weren't talking about $50k suburbans in your video. Even if you were, the math is still the same...if it isn't running like a top after 200k miles the lease is the better deal. I'll take a link to that suburban lease plan for $400/week please. What, with it being so easy to find and all.

2004, 10 years old 206,000 miles? That's awesome dude. Let me know when you put 200k miles of city driving on in 5 years. Lots of people have put that many miles on a car but many more put their cars out to pasture long before then. Even more still never took the chance because they got out of it before it broke down on them and will never know if it would have lasted or not. With the Uber lease, all of those fears are wiped away. Everyone here would be pleased to get that kind of life out of a car but you are lying (yet again) if you say that you will always bet on your car lasting that long.

Please go make a video about the world being flat or something. You have lost this argument.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Is there any place or document that holds the facts about this lease available anywhere?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i have no charge offs, no repos, no evictions, no bankruptcies, no judgements, no child support.
all i have is $29k in unpaid medical bills,
Below is the shit deal i was offered from autonation in tustin ca.
*makes the santander/uber lease deal look attractive.*

*2011 LINCOLN MKZ L2L 4dr Sdn Hybrid
Stock #:BR755911
VIN:3LNDL2L3XBR755911
Miles:51,042
PURCHASE OPTION
SmartChoice Price:
$21,220.00
AutoNation Savings:
$1,928.00
Vehicle Selling Price:
$19,292.00
(funny thing is Affer i passed on the deal, a day later they lowered the car price to $17,993)
Sales Tax (estimate):+
$1,552.09
Tire/Battery/MVWEA:+
$8.75
Tag/Registration Fees (estimate):+
$210.00
Flat Add/County Fee:+
$10.00
Electronic Filing:+
$29.00
Smog Abatement Fee:+
$20.00
Documentation Fee:+
$80.00
Balance Due (estimate):
$21,201.84
No Trade-In
FINANCE OPTIONS
Cash Down 72 months
APR: 29.95 %
$3,500, $539 per mo
$4,000, $524 per mo
$4,500, $509 per mo
*


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i have no charge offs, no repos, no evictions, no bankruptcies, no judgements, no child support.
> all i have is $29k in unpaid medical bills,
> Below is the shit deal i was offered from autonation in tustin ca.
> *makes the santander/uber lease deal look attractive.*
> ...


Ok...so this isn't the lease deal.

As for what they offered you...and do not expose any personal info here...my guess is the rate is based on your fico score and debt to income ratio. It varied from place to place. I would still like to see the sheet on the lease deal. I have a feeling I know why it is structured the way it is.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...so this isn't the lease deal.
> 
> As for what they offered you...and do not expose any personal info here...my guess is the rate is based on your fico score and debt to income ratio. It varied from place to place. I would still like to see the sheet on the lease deal. I have a feeling I know why it is structured the way it is.


are you asking for the lease contract?
i posted a link, i think i removed it, let me see if i can find it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

http://uber.santanderconsumerusa.com

Link--> This is the contract i have, it's about a month old

May be best to ask for a new copy,
just call and have your uber id ready,
ask to email you the contract.

Santander Consumer Commercial Leasing Specialist
Office (855) 433-1994
Direct (214) 838-4917


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> are you asking for the lease contract?
> i posted a link, i think i removed it, let me see if i can find it.


Yea....ya know leases are complicated and usually people with bad credit can't get them. It's harder to lease a car than buy one. Funny thing is, the financing part is the same. They have different tiers that correspond to your fico score so the rate in the ad isn't always the rate you qualify for.

In this case...and this is with out seeing the paper...the hard part is the weekly amount. $180 a week is about $700+ a month. You can lease any Toyota for far less but it would not be cost effective for uber work. From what I have seen here is this lease is structured to incentivize you to buy at the end because you have already paid for the car in total. The rate if true is directed at credit risks.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea....ya know leases are complicated and usually people with bad credit can't get them. It's harder to lease a car than buy one. Funny thing is, the financing part is the same. They have different tiers that correspond to your fico score so the rate in the ad isn't always the rate you qualify for.
> 
> In this case...and this is with out seeing the paper...the hard part is the weekly amount. $180 a week is about $700+ a month. You can lease any Toyota for far less but it would not be cost effective for uber work. From what I have seen here is this lease is structured to incentivize you to buy at the end because you have already paid for the car in total. The rate if true is directed at credit risks.


 i am talking to a uber lease ford dealer, if i put the total $2,000 down i can get the 2015 Ford Fusion S Hybird for $171.00 per week.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i am talking to a uber lease ford dealer, if i put the total $2,000 down i can get the 2015 Ford Fusion S Hybird for $171.00 per week.


How many weeks?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> How many weeks?


 its 52 months @ $171 per week, so i assume 226 weeks.

if i add leather seats will be $178 per week


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> its 52 months @ $171 per week, so i assume 226 weeks.
> 
> if i add leather seats will be $178 per week


Let's just say the purchase price is $29,000.00 out the door including all fees. And you can buy that car for that price btw....even less actually....

The total lease payments on your car is about $38-39k. $10k over the purchase price. Plus the $2k down. About $40k. More if you finance leather seats. Which you can put in that car for about $1200 bucks.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Do everything you can to avoid weekly payments. It's just a way to get more late fees from you should you be late (four times the late fees per month). Always go monthly. It gives you time to get the money together and it's a lot less stress if you have a bad week.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> Do everything you can to avoid weekly payments. It's just a way to get more late fees from you should you be late (four times the late fees per month). Always go monthly. It gives you time to get the money together and it's a lot less stress if you have a bad week.


*WOW, I can make 50, 100 or 200 weekly payments on time, and first time i am 10 days late, i am a dead beat and the cops are coming for me, thanks uber.*

*i have the total $2,000, if i do the uber lease i will only put $1,000 down and place the other $1,000 on a bank of america secured visa card as my own Security Deposit.*

*quote from the santander uber lease-to-own contract:*
"Failure to pay Lessor payments when due under the terms and conditions contained herein shall constitute an immediate Event of Default prohibiting Lessee's further use of the Vehicle. After such default and upon demand by Lessor, Lessee shall return the Vehicle to Lessor within 24 hours of said demand. Local authorities may be notified of any unauthorized use.

Should Lessee's failure to make any payment continue beyond ten (10) days following the payment due date, Lessor may at its option charge Lessee a late fee equal to six percent (6.0%) of the overdue payment or payments. If upon default and demand made, Lessee shall refuse to return the subject Vehicle, Lessor may, at its option, repossess said Vehicle or resort to legal process to recover possession thereof whether the same be denominated claim and delivery, or replevin or other procedures. Should Lessor commence legal process to recover possession, Lessee agrees to pay and Lessor shall be entitled to recover from Lessee all costs, expenses, disbursements and attorneys' fees incurred as a result of said action or proceeding. Lessor's right to recover these costs, expenses and attorneys' fees are in addition to any expenses Lessee shall be responsible for in the event that Lessor incurs costs and expenses in the repossession of said Vehicle without resort to legal process."


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

if i do the uber lease. may be after 6 months my fico score will be a little higher and can get a cheaper car, than at that time i can lease out the ford fusion hybird to another driver for about $290 a week.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> if i do the uber lease. may be after 6 months my fico score will be a little higher and can get a cheaper car, than at that time i can lease out the ford fusion hybird to another driver for about $290 a week.


I don't think Santander even reports to credit agencies...

As in it won't help your credit rating / score to lease from them.

You might want to check that out if it's important to you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I don't think Santander even reports to credit agencies...
> 
> As in it won't help your credit rating / score to lease from them.
> 
> You might want to check that out if it's important to you.


the answer to your question is - NO Reporting to Credit Agencies, i already asked,

i have a mastercard i use like cash and paid it off every month,
i need to get one more credit card may be a gas card or a bank of america secured visa card,
if b of a approved me if not, i will get a link--> secured visa card at Open Sky, No credit check needed.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *WOW, I can make 50, 100 or 200 weekly payments on time, and first time i am 10 days late, i am a dead beat and the cops are coming for me, thanks uber.*
> 
> *i have the total $2,000, if i do the uber lease i will only put $1,000 down and place the other $1,000 on a bank of america secured visa card as my own Security Deposit.*
> 
> ...


That's pretty much standard in any sales/lease contract.

As for the Fico score....that will get better after about a year all other things being equal.

The funny thing about auto loans and banks is....your credit may suck...but if you make that car payment notice every month, that leans more in your favor even if you have other things late or not paid.


----------



## good better best (Aug 11, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i have no charge offs, no repos, no evictions, no bankruptcies, no judgements, no child support.
> all i have is $29k in unpaid medical bills,
> Below is the shit deal i was offered from autonation in tustin ca.
> *makes the santander/uber lease deal look attractive.*
> ...


I sell cars and those terms are insane.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

good better best said:


> I sell cars and those terms are insane.


I also owned a car lot, and I agree horrible rates...


----------



## Avi Asher-Schapiro (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone on here actually follow through the the Santader lease? I' m a journalist writing a story about Uber and I'd love to hear about your experience. Get in touch.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Avi Asher-Schapiro said:


> Anyone on here actually follow through the the Santader lease? I' m a journalist writing a story about Uber and I'd love to hear about your experience. Get in touch.


Seriously scoop you are following there. Next story you should do an exclusive on whether payday loans are sensible bargains for the consumer. Or whether Phoenix is hot in August.


----------



## Avi Asher-Schapiro (Sep 30, 2014)

That's the plan Matt. Day-by-day.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So ... There ya go. By the way..?For those who think there is never any upside financially to leasing a vehicle you might want to consider this. Very wealthy people almost never purchase a vehicle. They leas better than 55% of the time.


Very wealthy people also pay $80 for a steak. Anybody know the price of tea in China these days?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> well, I understand why you saying that the Uber- Santander car plan is not for everybody.
> This is my experience:
> I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
> My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
> ...


...what happens if you get deactivated for low ratings....or your area becomes over-saturated with drivers and you can not make your lease payments?


----------

